

Starting Up: London Vs. The Valley - jawgardner
http://innovatorinside.com/2012/02/16/starting-up-london-vs-the-valley/

======
gamechangr
Austin, Texas has the same situation. Great talent with less competition.

I enjoyed the comparison. I love London.

~~~
jawgardner
tks very much. I love London too, but I wish the cultural stuff about failure
wasn't such a big deal.

